
50 Beautiful CSS-Based Web-Designs in 2006 - jwecker
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2006/12/19/50-beautiful-css-based-web-designs-in-2006/
======
zaidf
Everything is cool - except the "CSS" part. What if some of those designs
looked the same but used say...tables? I'm guessing they wouldn't make it on
that list.

It is a dangerous path to become a standard fanatic for an entrepreneur and
sites such as this encourage it. When my site goes live, the site layout
showing up right in common browsers is more critical than having a "Trophy
Homepage" powered by "Nothing But CSS."

That said, some inspirational designs!

~~~
jwecker
tables would still qualify. What wouldn't qualify is a flash site.

